
The Milestone Referral by Viral Loops - geovasiliadis
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-milestone-referral-by-viral-loops
======
geovasiliadis
Hi everyone!

We're launching a new Viral Loops template to help companies gamify their
referral program with company swag and milestones!

It's called The Milestone Referral

We got inspired by our favorite men's grooming brand, Harry's and the best
daily email for tech and business news, The Hustle

In a nutshell, it can help you build your email list faster, get more signups,
run prelaunch campaigns and build a community!

Feel free to shoot me with any questions and make sure to take a look at our
special gift!

